# Titles for Hadrian



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 8, 2009)

We should try brainstorming new names for Hadrian! Any ideas?

I don't know how many he's had, but I know of Hadrian Uranium, Nosferadrian, Thordrian and plain old Hadrian. We need to keep the theme going.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 8, 2009)

Add:
Gaydrian,
Lesdrian and
Hadrigu1n

to your list


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2009)

*drian

wildcard style


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 8, 2009)

Drian117
FireintheDrian
SexmeupDrian
GayDrian
GBATempDrian
IlyDrian
BrianiwanttosexyouupsobaditwillhurtonbothendsDrian.


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2009)

Enough with this Hadrian guy, we need someone new - someone like Brian here.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 8, 2009)

or Minox_X


----------



## Law (Dec 8, 2009)

Why did I read this thread title as "Tits for Hadrian"?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 8, 2009)

FreudianSlipdrian, that's why.

ChannelFourdrian
4chanDrian


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2009)

Double Entendrian. 

IllegalinCanadrian.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 8, 2009)

Smithsodrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Baking SoDrian


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 8, 2009)

Turtlidrian
Whatadrian
Whysodumbdrian
InthereDrian
UpthereDrian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Revolutdrian
Haolution
Galadrian
XAddictDrian
TransDrianSexual
I can't think of any more. The ones that I have thought of surpass anything Hadrian could/would have thought of.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 9, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Enough with this Hadrian guy, we need someone new - someone like Brian here.



I agree. TO HELL WITH THIS HADRIAN GUY.

:3


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 9, 2009)

fggdrian


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Floodrian
Spamdrian
Highpostcountdrian


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2009)

OverNineThousandrian.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thought of a few while working today:

Explodrian
Grenadrian
Bombdrian

or more sciency:

CERNdrian
Higgs-Bosdrian
Supercollidrian
LHCdrian

Large Hadrian Collider


----------



## xalphax (Dec 9, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Large Hadrian Collider



*ding ding ding* we have a winner!


----------



## raulpica (Dec 9, 2009)

raulpicadrian


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 10, 2009)

padrian, like the godfather:.
tyrian, like a t rex
celebrian, like the brain:.
masterian-chief, like äh someone ..:.

or _*paladrian the dragon emperor*_


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

DrianDrian


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2009)

Draindrian.


----------



## Westside (Dec 10, 2009)

Jamaidrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 10, 2009)

Westdrian.
Nintendrian.
Stargadrian.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Pervdrian


----------



## david432111 (Dec 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Pervdrian


^^ I vote for this one!


----------



## _Burai_ (Dec 10, 2009)

Pwndrian xD


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

Faddrian


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2009)

Raidrian said:
			
		

> DrianDrian


----------



## Domination (Dec 11, 2009)

MosleyHadrian


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2009)

Duran Drian


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 11, 2009)

THIS IS... DR. OCTAGANADRIAN BLAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 11, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> THIS IS... DR. OCTAGANADRIAN BLAAHHHHHH!!!!









BMXdrian
Rage at the Machinedrian
ROFLdrian
LOLdrian


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 12, 2009)

drian 
SHOOPdaWHOOPdrian
IMMAFIRINGMAHLAZER!drian


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2009)

EOFdrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

Naquadrian (Stargate reference here)


----------



## prowler (Dec 12, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> THIS IS... DR. OCTAGANADRIAN BLAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 12, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> > THIS IS... DR. OCTAGANADRIAN BLAAHHHHHH!!!!










And refreshing the thread made the "Shooper" look HUGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Briandrian
NeSchdrian
deanDrian
mthrDrian


----------



## xalphax (Dec 12, 2009)

xdrianx


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2009)

girugadrian


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2009)

FadDrian
FuddDrian
GunDrian
PunDrian
ShunDrian
SupercalifragalisticespialaDrian


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 14, 2009)

:yaydrian:


----------



## Domination (Dec 14, 2009)

Facebooktrolldrian
Nicespousedrian
Choppyfacedrian
Britisharesexydrian

Dominadrian. He can be my doppelganger.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 14, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I don't know how many he's had, but I know of Hadrian Uranium, Nosferadrian, Thordrian and plain old Hadrian. We need to keep the theme going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its been over done.

I was going to do Tandordrian but I feel that this fad has been kinda unwelcome after Gaydrian.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I do vaguely remember Gaydrian...

Meh, if you don't change it again, there's always this thread to keep the good times rolling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maidrian.
Hoodrian.


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Titties for Hadrian! 

(I'll keep the beer.)


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

We all forgot Nosferadrian...remember my vampire bat...miss that guy.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 15, 2009)

whatsupwithoursignatures?drian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> We all forgot Nosferadrian...remember my vampire bat...miss that guy.


I remember Nosferadrian, I liked it


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2009)

Tachycardrian. 



Spoiler



'Cuz my heart beats faster when he's around  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoiler



[insert [throbbing] joke here]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Tachycardrian.


Believe it or not, I had the same idea after reading his blog





Brachycardrian.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 16, 2009)

pwnthenoobzwithtehuber1337haxdrian.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Tachycardrian.


Mmm maybe.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

do you actually plan on changing your username to any of these ideas, Hadrian?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2009)

xalphax says: Relax Hugdrian.


----------



## Gore (Dec 17, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and having a different variation won't be overdone?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2009)

OCDrian


----------



## shito (Dec 18, 2009)

undeadrian
drian


----------



## dice (Dec 18, 2009)

you'veactivatedmytrapcardrian


----------



## shito (Dec 18, 2009)

this thread should be sticked


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> do you actually plan on changing your username to any of these ideas, Hadrian?


If it ends with "drian" then no.  Need a new idea.


----------



## Law (Dec 18, 2009)

"If you can read this, you're already banned"

Probably doesn't fit as a name, but a nice custom title.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As in something completely different or beginning with "Ha" now?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

A "Ha" fad wouldn't work as well.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> A "Ha" fad wouldn't work as well.


Thought not, to be honest.

Meh, we can still brainstorm 'drian', or maybe something completely different.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

Well there might still be a awesome unused "drian" out there somewhere.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Metroidrian.

Not necessarily awesome, I'm back to brainstorming mode.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

If they do an old school Metroid (2D sprites and all that) then I will become Metroidrian.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

Australadrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Dreadrian (in honour of the unrealised Metroid)


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2009)

Fadrian. 


Dreardrian.


----------



## Law (Dec 18, 2009)

Activisiondrian

Activisdrian


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Activisiondrian
> 
> Activisdrian


Get the fuck out, it isn't the 80's!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 18, 2009)

RiverRaidrian? Herodrian?  AlienBreedrian?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Skipdrian.

Heydrian.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

Celine Drian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Celine Drian


----------



## shito (Dec 19, 2009)

Hardian Definition


Spoiler



the new meaning of HD


----------



## Sterling (Dec 19, 2009)

shito said:
			
		

> Hardian Definition
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Westside (Dec 19, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Celine Drian








 I'm getting photoshop ideas.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 19, 2009)

Westside said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gore (Dec 19, 2009)

Hardion


Spoiler


----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)

Hoardrian


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 19, 2009)

Wasn't Hadrian the king of Greece or Rome?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Wasn't Hadrian the king of Greece or Rome?



He was a Roman emperor.


----------



## boof222 (Dec 20, 2009)

just thought this fits in


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

Hadrianus


----------



## Domination (Dec 20, 2009)

Ragedrian

Amirite Hadrian?


----------



## Eazy Muthaphukkin E (Dec 21, 2009)

attention whoring cunt-drian


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 21, 2009)

Eazy Muthaphukkin E said:
			
		

> attention whoring cunt-drian


BINGO!

Hit the nail on the head there JPH.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 21, 2009)

Eazy Muthaphukkin E said:
			
		

> attention whoring cunt-drian


+1


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2009)

Extroverdrian.


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 22, 2009)

Sexy Mexican MaiDrian


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a maids outfit as well!  Only fits the Mrs.


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 22, 2009)

damn, i cant get the youtube imbed thing workey, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 22, 2009)

Fixed it, you needed to take out "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v="


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 22, 2009)

i now know how to make workey. thanks.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Embedrian.
Bumpdrian.
Necrodrian.


----------



## How Original (Dec 23, 2009)

How Oridrian
Hadrian
nairdaH
Hadrian=Mc2
Ima Firin Mah Hadrian!!!
Bob

That's all I got


----------



## Davess (Dec 23, 2009)

Christmas-drian?


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

lol'drian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nerdrian


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 24, 2009)

Tiredfadhasoverstayeditswelcomedrian


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 24, 2009)

Ned


----------



## playallday (Dec 24, 2009)

Briandrian.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Teletubbdrian


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 25, 2009)

Badassdrian


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

Doubledrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 27, 2009)

PageTwoDrian

Maligndrian


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Furrdrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 29, 2009)

Norrisdrian.

Alt: Chuckdrian.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 29, 2009)

Chuck Norris is crap.


----------



## david432111 (Dec 29, 2009)

miidrian
wiidrian
peedrian
keydrian
davedrian
ThisIsGettingOldNowMaybeThisThreadShouldBeCloseddrian


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 29, 2009)

Lamedrian.

I request his name be permanently changed to this.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

The new fad is to turn all vowels to Y's ala Lynyrd Skynyrd.

That or GuildMcCommunistIsAModWannabedrian.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> The new fad is to turn all vowels to Y's ala Lynyrd Skynyrd.



You have a ridiculous name on facebook.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is my real name you tard.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 30, 2009)

Godrian... OR Goboes-drian (From the Legend of Croc)


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wonder its ridiculous.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ooh, Domination's in for some Troubledrian


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed it by deed poll.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

What the fuck, you like Skynyrd so much?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

Well they are more awesome than Zepplin, at least I can take an whole album by them without falling into a deep coma.


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

You know, maybe I can give myself a name of "Zeppelin", but any name won't suit my surname except a chinese name. Life's sad


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

What would you have Leonard or Lynyrd?


----------



## Domination (Dec 30, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> What would you have Leonard or Lynyrd?



Lynyrd, its the same prononciation anyways, so its down to the spelling and Lynyrd's cooler.

You know, I think I will give myself the name Zeppelin after all


----------



## Westside (Dec 30, 2009)

Count Dracula!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

Westside said:
			
		

> Cunt* Dracula!


Fix'd.



*See they're eating her thread.


----------



## Westside (Dec 30, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some horrible images left in me mind...


----------



## raulpica (Dec 30, 2009)

BAIT'Ndrian


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2009)

Westside said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*goes over to check 

Gives me a whole slew of ideas. 


The Red Baron ...drian. (This -drian thing is like chess, you have to get creative within the rules, only there's only one rule here and that's -drian. Oh, and if Hadrian's post reaches the bottom of the page he turns into a queen.)

Mosesdrian. (Don't make me say it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 31, 2009)

Hadrian.







did I win?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 31, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Hadrian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























No.

Zeppelindrian has a bit of a ring...
Rosebudrian
Redrumdrian

Redrian for all you commies out there...


----------



## xalphax (Jan 3, 2010)

uɐıɹpǝıssnɐ


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 10, 2010)

UpsideTheHeadrian


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 11, 2010)

crimonitedrian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: grr at the smiley with a santa hat. please remove the santa hats from the smilies and dont put them back on until December, November at the earliest.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmm seems like no-one offered......

DownTheDrian
MyGlassIsDrianed
SickInTheDrian
LyingInTheDrain
BrainDrianed
TheRainInSpainFallsMainlyDownTheDrian


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 11, 2010)

triadrian
imperialdrian
lolwutdrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Maybe he could change to Cleftdrian for a bit, as he is spending his days insulting Domination...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Maybe he could change to Cleftdrian for a bit, as he is spending his days insulting Domination...



Or Turdrian


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 13, 2010)

Or please StickyThisThreadrian.


----------



## prowler (Feb 26, 2010)

Somehow, this bypassed the lock Hadrian threads rule


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2010)

That's because this isn't a Hadrian thread. It's an anything-but-Hadrian thread. 


Baitdrian.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Somehow, this bypassed the lock Hadrian threads rule


shhhhut uppp...

Also, check the shoutbox for more suggestions


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Somehow, this bypassed the lock Hadrian threads rule


Rule is void now.

Reason: Rauly won't allow it.

Hopefully a new name change and possible fad tomorrow.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yayWildcardDrian:

@Dean: Oh yeah, this is how I roll...let the thread sleep through the locking rule and then bring it back with a passiondrian!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

We need the titties one back.


----------



## lagman (Feb 26, 2010)

Hardrian4U


----------



## raulpica (Feb 27, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to discuss as much as I want of Hadrian, am I clear?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

HEY!
























































LISTEN!





































































HE'S HADRIANO!


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, listen! 

_*Hadrink. 
*_
As in , Hadrian Link, but also as in "had a drink". 

Ha'drink?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Hey, listen!
> 
> _*Hadrink.
> *_
> ...


You're losing it.


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2010)

They can't all be classics, you know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLthis.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> They can't all be classics, you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh you sexy Italian


----------



## somedouchebagwho (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Hadrian (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Naughty


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2012)

Where's all the white roms at?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Pokémon White?



Spoiler


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 28, 2012)

Wut


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Hadiran...... ouch.
> http://gbatemp.net/t...pe-chuck-testa/





raulpica said:


> The only ones who can bump a thread are usually the original OPs (for nostalgic reasons or whatever) or someone who posted in it originally.





raulpica said:


> the original OPs (for nostalgic reasons or whatever) or someone who posted in it originally.





raulpica said:


> the original OPs





raulpica said:


> someone who posted in it originally.



I think you'll find we're both here.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 28, 2012)

I knew I was right when I wrote that 

posting in epic nostalgia thread


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2012)

Also there is a silent exception:

"Unless you are Hadrian"

Which Costello added, you can ask him. Seriously flood his inbox.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 28, 2012)

As I said, Wut 

That's all I said and I'm sticking too it. And now that it's already bumped and thus no longer a dead topic, I can comment in it.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2012)

TO THE COKCTUS THREAD!!!*















































*Was there ever a Cockstus thread or was that shitbox only?


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 28, 2012)

Shitbox only, more fun that way.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 28, 2012)

.........good times.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> .........good times.


'sup?


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > .........good times.
> ...



Hi Hadrian  .


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, the laughs to be had when I go back in time by nearly 3 years to make a thread and then fast forward again.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> TO THE COKCTUS THREAD!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Was there ever a Cockstus thread or was that shitbox only?


I fear we didn't have one  Too bad.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2012)

Big Whacking Cocks for Alan John thread?


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2012)

You start it, we'll follow.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> Turtlidrian


----------

